
What We Think About When We Think About Code [audio] - akud
http://wwtawwtac.libsyn.com/
======
DalasNoin
I find it hard to verbalize my thoughts during coding. It appears sometimes
like moving through a space of ideas. And the Ideas are Connected to each
other. I go through the idea that I want to implement and move trough the
ideas, that I have of the code.

------
jondubois
For me code is like a story which I can play forward and backwards and also
pause in my mind. Before I write code, I think of multiple stories and I try
to choose the one which fits best into the big picture.

~~~
akud
A story with characters and emotions? Or more like a sequence of events that
you step through?

~~~
jondubois
Users are the main characters and the variables are props. There is definitely
emotion.

Sometimes the story feels too complicated and that means it needs to be
rewritten.

Sometimes there might be lots of different stories that converge in very
pleasant ways and with ideal timing.

------
akud
Podcast creator here. Happy to answer any questions :)

------
motozirillo
Whenever I think about how I think about things while I'm thinking my head
just

------
sogen
Nice, will it be available on Podcasts (iTunes, etc)?

~~~
akud
We're currently waiting for approval from apple.

~~~
sogen
Thanks

------
olivercreashe
Should I roll over my 401k from a previous employer to the new one?

~~~
sctb
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14523014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14523014)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
gt_
I'm not so sure this was off topic. It was probably a joke, and not a bad or
hurtful one. I giggled, and also subscribed to the podcast.

